# Sidi Shoes with Speedplay Pedals



## ibfeet (Jul 13, 2006)

Is it possible to mix the two? My Sidi (Ergo2's) have a three hole pattern and Speedplay's look like they have a four hole mounting. Any help or advice will work....

Ride On.


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

Speedplay pedals come with an adaptor so that you can fit their pedal on any type of road shoe. 

I have a pair a Sidis that I use my Speedplay X1's on.


----------



## ibfeet (Jul 13, 2006)

And this all comes with the pedals?


----------



## Biketillbroke (Jun 29, 2006)

Yes, because that is my setup. The pedals come with the cleats that screw into the bottom of the Sidis. BTW, get the covers that slip on the bottom of your cleats though. They protect against getting small rocks or mud in them that could prevent the pedal from clicking all the way in. If have never had that problem though even before I bought the covers, but I can see where it could happen.


----------



## Mark McM (Jun 18, 2005)

ibfeet said:


> Is it possible to mix the two? My Sidi (Ergo2's) have a three hole pattern and Speedplay's look like they have a four hole mounting. Any help or advice will work....


Not only is it possible, it might even be the preferred setup.

Speedplay cleats come in three "plates". The "middle" plate (which holds the retention springs) and the "outer" aluminum plate are both flat, and mount to the "inner" plate with a 4 bolt pattern. The "inner" plate has both a flat surface with a 4 bolt pattern to mount the rest of the cleat, an a curved surface with a 3 hole pattern (the original Look pattern) to mount to 3 bolt shoes - basically this plate is a 3 hole - to - 4 hole adapter plate. If you just happen to have some shoes with a 4 bolt pattern, you throw the "inner" plate away, and mount the outer 2 plates directly to the shoe. But for most shoes, you'll use all 3 plates.

The Sidi "inner" plate was actually designed specifically to fit directly into the recess of the original Sidi Genius sole. The original Sidi Genius sole had a recessed area under the ball of the foot, and the use would install one of a several different adapter plates into the recess to match the shoe to a partcular cleat/pedal system. There were Look style adapters, Time style adapters, SPD style adapters and one or two others. Speedplay designed the "inner" layer of their cleat to act as one of the Genius sole adapters, to replace the additional adapter. By way of ther Snap-Shim arrangement, this plate could be used to adapt to other Look type soles as well.


----------



## greg12666 (Mar 29, 2012)

*Sidi ergo 3 with speedplay sole*

I need help with a decision. I currently have an old pair if sidi shoes with the speedplay cleats. I hate the white sidi ergo 3 but that is the omly color that comes with the speedplay sole. Should I but the regular sole and add the required shims ?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

greg12666 said:


> I need help with a decision. I currently have an old pair if sidi shoes with the speedplay cleats. I hate the white sidi ergo 3 but that is the omly color that comes with the speedplay sole. Should I but the regular sole and add the required shims ?


if you don't like white (which is proven to be faster than black, 'cept for Cav) then that seems to be your only option, yeah?


----------

